# The Banner Factory (Resolución requerida: 615×123px)



## ilignelli_1990

si ceci, felicidades gracias a mis gestiones ante jan, jajajajaja...nahh, el banner es de nando, yo lo unico que hice fue pedirle a jan


----------



## Yazzo

CuotitaPY said:


> Felicidades por el Banner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ya lo estoy viendo arriba en la página!!!
> :cheer:
> 
> Me emocioné!!!


eehhhh, yo ahora mismo estoy viendo el de la capital de Eslovenia ... no el de mvd!


----------



## ilignelli_1990

si, ahora esta el de ljubljana, mañana al nuestro


----------



## carlosbe

Excelente el banner!! Felicidades Uruguay!


----------



## anne_uy

está el bannerrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:cheer:


----------



## ilignelli_1990

Bueno, ahi esta!


----------



## sebrivero

felicidades a todos........precioso banner tenemos......salud!!!!


----------



## ilignelli_1990

repartijo de besos y abrazos, jeje


----------



## Lord_Nelson

BANNER!!  es solamente el segundo que veo de Uruguay en mi tiempo en este foro


----------



## Yazzo

Lord_Nelson said:


> BANNER!!  es solamente el segundo que veo de Uruguay en mi tiempo en este foro


para mi, el anterior no tenia casi atractivo...


----------



## dosmundos

BANNER !!! BANNER !!! BANNER !!!

No son muchas las veces que figuramos por ahi en el mundo, asi que a festejarlo !!!:cheers:


:banana::banana::banana::nuts::banana::nuts::nuts::banana::nocrook:


----------



## CeciPy

Uy... Pero yo lo vi ayer, hoy está el de Bratislava. Cuando puse mis felicitaciones lo tenían ahí y yo me preguntaba por qué cornos nadie dice nada, manga de fríos...
Ahora entiendo, para uds recién está ahí ahora...


----------



## Parlanchín

Q hermoso banner tenemos hoy!!, gracias ivancho y nando, hoy nos ve todo el mundo gracias a uds., son unos capos.


----------



## ilignelli_1990

ajajaja, ceci, ahi esta, lo vemos todos
gracias parlancho!m aunque no es el mas representativo de mdeo, salvo x la torre de antel


----------



## NicoBolso

No entro nunca a este thread, por eso no te felicité Ivancho 

Voy a hacer uno yo también, de Piriápolis.


----------



## ilignelli_1990

jaja, gracias nico, y ponganse las pilas asi podemos ver algun otro..


----------



## NicoBolso

Piriápolis


----------



## NicoBolso

Punta del Este


----------



## ilignelli_1990

el de punta ese me encanta!pero de dia estaria mejor!


----------



## NicoBolso

Sí, pero no encontre ninguna imagen lo suficientemente grande. Si alguien me la manda lo hago en un segundo.

Buceo, Montevideo


----------



## ilignelli_1990

te quedo medio estirado..jjaa


----------



## NicoBolso

Arreglado


----------



## ilignelli_1990

nop


----------



## NicoBolso

Si, cuando actualices la pagina se va a ver bien.


----------



## NicoBolso

Skyline nocturno de Montevideo


----------



## ilignelli_1990

ese me gusta


----------



## NicoBolso




----------



## ilignelli_1990

nah, ese no


----------



## NicoBolso

Puesta de sol en Montevideo


----------



## ilignelli_1990

este si, jaa


----------



## NicoBolso




----------



## NicoBolso




----------



## NicoBolso

Tengo el presentimiento de que las proporciones de mis banners no son del todo acertadas.


----------



## anne_uy

A mi me gustó pila el de Buceo


----------



## Yazzo

NicoBolso1987 said:


>


a mi me gustó mucho éste


----------



## NicoBolso

Montevideo de noche


----------



## Parlanchín

Guau q buenos los últimos de nico, cualquiera de ellos es candidato.


----------



## NicoBolso

^^ Las fotos las saqué de los 8723138768 threads que vos y Ivancho abren sobre Montevideo 

Necesito fotos de otros lugares del país como Colonia, Piriápolis, Punta del Este, Salto, etc.


----------



## palmares

Excelente Nico (no se esperamenos de un hincha del trico jeje) y como dicen los boricuas "te votaste"

:rofl:


----------



## NicoBolso

Cabo Polonio










Debo ser honesto con ustedes, no me gustó el banner de Montevideo que encabezó SSC hace unos días.


----------



## NicoBolso

Puso el mismo banner porque ningún otro tenía las proporciones correctas.


----------



## mbuildings

che.........la próxima díganme que yo tengo fotos impresionantes de montevideo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NicoBolso

Ok, tengan en cuenta que para ser aceptados deben tener una resolución de 719 x 123


----------



## mbuildings

dale.......que hago te los paso a vos después de hacerlos??......como es la cosa??


----------



## NicoBolso

Los subis a photobucket, imageshack o cualquier host a tu elección y los publicas acá.


----------



## espectro

*vos decis?*

que por una simple cuestion de medidas no puesieron otro banner?
y por que no se aviso antes? otra cosa nico no podes dar la caracteristicas que tiene que tener el mismo



NicoBolso said:


> Puso el mismo banner porque ningún otro tenía las proporciones correctas.


----------



## NicoBolso

Originalmente había elegido el del Palacio Salvo que a nadie le gustaba mucho, pero cuando le hice el resize la foto perdió calidad, así que decidió usar este nuevamente.
Hacer un banner es muy fácil, solo eligen una foto de los 31352468 threads con fotos panorámicas que hay por ahí y lo recortan en photoshop en una proporción de 719 x 123 pixels.


----------



## NicoBolso

Hay un thread oficial donde se habla del banner del día



> Montevideo looks nice in today's banner :yes:


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=372910&page=134


----------



## espectro

jajaja no me gusto la explicacion que diste en ingles en el foro es como 
ta todo fuera de medida ponemos el mismo
jaja


----------



## El Alemán

sera repetido, pero es mas lindo que el otro, ademas estamos ahi arriba.


----------



## Fr.

banner de mvd hoy !!!


----------



## ilignelli_1990

No, aca si que estoy en desacuerdo, por favor ponele el titulo original que le puse yo y que a mi me gustaaaa!!! aca estuviste mal, ni siquiera dijiste que le bas a cambiar el titulo..no seas tan atrevido, meses estuvo con The Banner Factory, lo de resolucion ponelo en otro lado pero no en el titulo. Ahora si los titulos no te gustan los cambias.
ademas el titulo banners no tiene sentido, puedo copiar el banner de hoy y pegarlo aca, y de eso no se trata, se trata de hacer banners

*Hecho* kay:


----------



## mbuildings

che .......... yo les paso las fotos...........pero otro hace los banners porque no tengo ni idea cono manejar el photoshop...........jajajajaj


----------



## ilignelli_1990

gracias nico, ahora si


----------



## NicoBolso

mbuildings said:


> che .......... yo les paso las fotos...........pero otro hace los banners porque no tengo ni idea cono manejar el photoshop...........jajajajaj


Con todo gusto.


----------



## mbuildings

bueno logré hacer uno.............no se si las medidas concuerdan..jajajaj:


----------



## mbuildings

jajaja............creo que no ..........es bastante más chico..jajaaj


----------



## El Alemán

una lástima porque está muy bueno.


----------



## ilignelli_1990

no concuerdan pero el banner esta genial...ademas de que no concuerda, una lastima tambien que a las foto se les note con letra como "transparente" la pagina de donde son


----------



## Yazzo

que bueno el ultimo banner, de mbuildings


----------



## espectro

mbuilidng ese puede ser el proximo candidato eh! esta buenisimo


----------



## ilignelli_1990

no tiene la resolucion necesaria


----------



## El Alemán

che m, lo podes hacer de nuevo, pero con buena resolución?


----------



## flormontevideo

yo le haría un poco más de transición entre foto y foto, tipo una transparencia o algo...pa que no quede tan cortao viteh? la selección de fotos está muy buena igual


----------



## El Alemán

encontré uno que hice hace un tiempo y me olvidé de poner, es medio truchito:


----------



## NicoBolso

Creo que no puede tener carteles ni banderas.

El próximo que haga no va a ser sobre Montevideo, voy a aprovechar todas las fotos que hay sobre otras ciudades del Uruguay.


----------



## ilignelli_1990

Nico, si me aceptas una sugerencia...para que lo sacaste de sticky?? en la rambla hay cada sticky al pedo que nadie le da bola, como mel del chat de ssc uy...


----------



## NicoBolso

Ya se, cuando termine con la guía saco los de la rambla también.


----------



## Lord_Nelson

me encanta el banner de Gotenburgo de hoy/ayer =)


----------



## veka-15

El Alemán said:


> encontré uno que hice hace un tiempo y me olvidé de poner, es medio truchito:



Me gusta...solo que la foto del Solis deberia ser de dia para seguir la linea ... y de paso se vea el hermoso cielo de Mvd...

Tambien estaria bueno agregar alguna foto de playa...Pocitoso Ramirez...para que vean que es una ciudad con costa y hermosas playas...


----------



## El Alemán

Si, tenes razón veka debería ser de día la del Solís, voy a ver si un día de estos me da para hacerlo jaja:nuts:


----------



## NicoBolso

Punta del Este


----------



## flormontevideo

maravilloso


----------



## palmares

que lindo!!! la verdad que las fotos de atardeceres son espectaculares


----------



## NicoBolso

Montevideo


----------



## topoeloy

uuuu la segunda de montevideo esta genial...pide pista!


----------



## flormontevideo

me gusta más la de arriba, el perfil oscuro de la ciudad dividiendo el cielo cálido y el agua más bien fría, me encantó


----------



## veka-15

Me gusta la primera...con un poquito mas de claridad de los edificios seria genial...


----------



## El Alemán

difícil elección... me encantan los dos.


----------



## santig_28!

Me encantan las 2....


----------



## SebaFun

Si,esta bueno,cual sera del banner no?yo no lo distingo


----------



## arac

para mi que de derecha a izquierda, el primero más alto


----------



## NicoBolso

Es el finito de la derecha


----------



## palmares

Tiene que ser el de la derecha porque es el edificio mas alto de Holanda; para variar aca dejo el link del edificio en wikipedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Montevideo_Tower


----------



## SebaFun

AH ta gracias por aclararme la duda


----------



## BIPV

quedaron buenisimos los banners...

voto por la 6


----------



## El Alemán

según http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/ el Montevideo no es el edificio más alto de Holanda.


----------



## palmares

^^
Por ahora es el mas alto aunque dejara de serlo en el 2009 cuando se terminen de construir el New Orleans (Residencial de 158.3 m) y el Maastoren (oficinas 164.8 m) pero por ahora el Montevideo sigue siendo el mas alto con 152.3 m de altura


----------



## mbuildings

no me salieron muy bien los banners.........posteo otro nuevo más abajo....


----------



## El Alemán

palmares said:


> ^^
> Por ahora es el mas alto aunque dejara de serlo en el 2009 cuando se terminen de construir el New Orleans (Residencial de 158.3 m) y el Maastoren (oficinas 164.8 m) pero por ahora el Montevideo sigue siendo el mas alto con 152.3 m de altura


gracias por la aclaración.
M están buenos, lo que no me gusta del primero es que las doso fotos de la derecha quedan muy apretadas, podrías sacar una, no se.


----------



## mbuildings

no se porque las imágenes me quedaron medias como si fueran de baja calidad.....


----------



## topoeloy

Debe ser porque son de alta calidad y las redujiste demasiado entonces quedan asi como aplastadas y pierden definicion...


----------



## Litox08

Agrego los ultimos votos...

Foto 5 (4 votos)









Foto 6 (4 votos)









Foto 11 (4 votos)









Foto 3 (3 votos)









Foto 12 (3 votos)









Foto 9 (2 votos)









Foto 10 (2 votos)









Estas no recivieron ningún voto...

Foto 1









Foto 2










Foto 4









Foto 7









Foto 8


----------



## Litox08

Alguien sabe si el Banner del 25 de Agosto puede ser de Uruguay?
Cuando alguno de ustedes agregue mas banners, eliminamos los que no tuvieron votos, y agregamos los nuevos, y arrancamos la votación de 0.
Va, no se, esa me parece la manera mas democrática jeje


----------



## mbuildings

lo más seguro que el del 25 de agosto sea de uruguay.


----------



## ilignelli_1990

no me gusta la que va liderando, esa columna ahi atravesada...


----------



## ilignelli_1990

hice alguno mas de un thread mio, como siempre, que no tuvo exito...























































Los tenfo en mejor calidad.


----------



## NicoBolso

¿Podemos agregar este a la votación?


----------



## ilignelli_1990

me parece qeu los subimos al mismo tiempo


----------



## topoeloy

Muy bueno el que subiste nico...le pongo un voto


----------



## Rodrigo.uy

A mi ese que subiste nico no me gusta, ya que puede ser la silueta de cualquier ciudad, nadie se da cuenta que es Montevideo.


----------



## SebaFun

Me parece que los mejores son los de pocitos,los otros estan muy raros.Pero porque solo de montevideo para el dia de la independencia si tambien pueden ser del interior o no?


----------



## Litox08

*Bueno, eliminé los que no habían tenido ningún voto (de los que había subido yo), y agregué los de Ili y el de Nico.
La votación arranca de 0, les parece?
Acá los pongo numerados...(los números cambiaron con respecto a la otra lista)*

Banner 1









Banner 2









Banner 3









Banner 4









Banner 5









Banner 6









Banner 7









Banner 8









Banner 9









Banner 10









Banner 11









Banner 12









Banner 13









Banner 14


----------



## Rodrigo.uy

voto por el 1, 5 y 6


----------



## SebaFun

Voto por el 3 primero,por el 5 segundo y como tercero el 4


----------



## Litox08

A mi me gustan el 2 y el 6


----------



## NicoBolso

Me disculpan por el mal photoshop, es un ejemplo nomás. Creo que en lugar de una foto panorámica, deberíamos poner el 25 de Agosto un banner de este estilo:


----------



## Rodrigo.uy

Si, buena idea!!


----------



## ilignelli_1990

ahi va, deberia ser el legislativo, el cabildo y no se algo mas


----------



## SebaFun

eso es mucho mejor que mostrar la hermosa ciudad


----------



## El Alemán

Me gustó ese, la ciudad se la puede mostrar mil veces, pero creo que para el 25 de Agosto tiene que ser uno como ese.


----------



## sebrivero

el legislativo,el cabildo y el palacio estévez o la piedra alta de la florida, si hubiera foto.....


----------



## NicoBolso

A mi me gusta una buena toma panorámica del legislativo y el escudo con el cartel al lado.

Tenemos que empezar a buscar las mejores fotos que tenemos.


----------



## ilignelli_1990

cuando asuio tabare, vi al legilativo como nunca, en el acto que hizo, estuvo iluminado por completo en la noche de azul y amarillo, se puede buscar esa foto y si no se ven los personajes que inmediatamente nos remontan a la politica y para esta ocasion no nos interesa


----------



## NicoBolso

ilignelli_1990 said:


> cuando asuio tabare, vi al legilativo como nunca, en el acto que hizo, estuvo iluminado por completo en la noche de azul y amarillo, se puede buscar esa foto y si no se ven los personajes que inmediatamente nos remontan a la politica y para esta ocasion no nos interesa


Sí, en esta foto estaba pensando justamente, pero no la encontré por ningún lado.


----------



## arac

NicoBolso said:


> Sí, en esta foto estaba pensando justamente, pero no la encontré por ningún lado.


pero no se olviden que estaba la pantalla 









yo tampoco encuntro nada, no puedo creer que no haya ninguna foto de ese día


----------



## Gonzalo90uy

Mató ese render Nico. Tiene que ser uno así. Capaz que también quedaría bueno meter al Palacio con algún edificio moderno para combinar...

Nah, igual el que mostraste es lo más.


----------



## El Alemán

encontré esta, pero es chica:


----------



## NicoBolso




----------



## topoeloy

me gusta me gusta...no se le podria agregar algun otro edificio emblematico ?


----------



## NicoBolso

A mí me gusta el enfoque central del Parlamento como símbolo de 183 años de independencia y democracia institucional, no se qué les parece a ustedes.


----------



## NicoBolso

Con algunos retoques


----------



## Gonzalo90uy

Si! Está genial.


----------



## SebaFun

Me parece que podrian agregarle otros edificios simbolicos como la torre antel a un costado y algun otro como la fortaleza de santa teresa,etc,no solo de montevideo porque es el pais el que cumple años.Otra idea es de poner fotos antiguas de uruguay porque hasta ahora ningun pais lo ha hecho y esta bueno que URUGUAY sea innovador en algo,poniendo fotos antiguas que nadie lo ha hecho


----------



## SebaFun

Ademas demuestra que el uruguay tiene 183 años de historia.Esta bueno mostrar en un banner lo antiguo ya que no se ha hecho antes sino caemos en lo rutinal que todos los paises hacen.


----------



## ilignelli_1990

estaria bueno un par de edificios mas....si tengo que elegir uno, prefiero el de arriba


----------



## mbuildings

NicoBolso said:


> Con algunos retoques


estos banners son absolutamente increibles !! ..la verdad no puedo dudar de tu habilidad con el photoshop......jajaj.......en serio muy buenos.....creo que uno de estos dos tendría que ser el banner.


----------



## el palmesano

jeje justamente entre para proponer sto jeje, que buen sorpresa me lleve jeje
de los 2 ultimos em gusta el 1º, aunque creo que habria que incorporarle algo mas


----------



## sebrivero

está bueno el primero, pero le falta algo....otro fondo a lo mejor?...en vez del cielo, podría ser una silueta de la ciudad difuminada, para qué no quede tan vacío.....no sé,es una idea


----------



## Gonzalo90uy

Lo de poner algo antiguo, ya lo hizo Perú, no es nuevo.


----------



## ilignelli_1990

pero algo antiguo en blanco y negro digo yo, no algo antiguo mostrandi su estado hoy, algo antiguo en una foto de antes


----------



## El Alemán

de fondo la bandera flamenado?


----------



## el palmesano

si o un fondo negro y fuegos artificiales


----------



## ilignelli_1990

ahi va, sono queda como muy vacio.
pero, apurense que no falta mucho. miren que no solo nico, litoz, aleman y yo podemos hacer banners eh


----------



## El_hereje

están bárbaros Nico, el uno es el más vacío, si quedan así, prefiero el dos!

Abrazos!


----------



## NicoBolso

Estuve intentando hacer uno con el Palacio Legislativo, el Palacio Estevez y la Suprema Corte de Justicia, pero desistí del intento dado que no me quedó muy bien.


----------



## ilignelli_1990

pero tipo, deberia ser palacio legislativo, palacio salvo y centenario, algo asi, algo de eso que caracterizo a aquel pais que avanzaba por los años 30/40, mas alla de los quilombos que igual habian...


----------



## Santi92

Qué quieren que les diga... Espectaculares!!! :banana: Ojalá tuviera tu habilidad con el PhotoShop Nico... Personalmente, me gusta más el segundo, por que el primero me parece muy solitario... 

Una idea que se me vino a la mente ahora: En el Almanaque 2000 del Banco de Seguros del Estado, por motivo del Nuevo Milenio, juntaron una foto con el Salvo en tono sepia, y una de la Torre de Antel, ambas a la izquierda y a la derecha respectivamente. Entre medio, como divisoria de ambas imagenes, podría ir el Artigas de Blanes o quizá el Obelisco, o la Torre de los Homenajes, qué se yo... En sí los edificios podrían ser cualquiera, la cosa es mostrar dos íconos: el pasado 'Glorioso' de Uruguay y el futuro 'Optimista' que tenemos :lol:

Pero creo que lo puede sobrecargar mucho al banner... Simplemente me acordé de eso, no creo pero si les interesa subo una foto de la portada de ese almanaque. Saludos, y con cualquiera de esos banners nuestro país se va a ver fielmente representado en SSC! :cheers:


----------



## Gonzalo90uy

Podemos meterle de fondo los fuegos artificiales de la Noche de las Luces, y después todos van a pensar que festejamos la independencia al mejor estilo yanki :lol:


----------



## ilignelli_1990

si seguimos hablando se acerca el 25


----------



## NicoBolso

Gonzalo90uy said:


> Podemos meterle de fondo los fuegos artificiales de la Noche de las Luces, y después todos van a pensar que festejamos la independencia al mejor estilo yanki :lol:


Pensé en eso, pero no encontré fotos panorámicas de la noche de las luces que se pudieran recortar como banner.

También intenté agregarle fuegos artificiales con photoshop a una foto nocturna del legislativo, pero no me quedó bien.


----------



## El Alemán

conseguí esta foto del legislativo, es grande perdonen:


----------



## Santi92

Faaa muy buena foto Deutsche, lástima que los autos que andan en la vuelta la c***n... Igual, eso se puede arreglar con el PhotoShop ¿No?


----------



## El Alemán

Supongo que con el photoshop se puede arreglar, a ver si algún habilidoso puede hacerlo


----------



## El_hereje

Y pongan autos alemanes por favor!!!! BMW preferentemente! jajajajaja

Muy buena foto Ale! mán! jajaja

Abrazos!


----------



## espectro

che ud matandose, miren lo que es el del aniversario de la India


----------



## El_hereje

espectro said:


> che ud matandose, miren lo que es el del aniversario de la India


yo no había querido decir nada porque siempre quedo como el pesimista y criticón, jajajaja, pero me parece malísimo el de la India, no muestra nada del país!!!! nada nada!!! sólo el auto amarillo ese jajajajaja!


Abrazos!


----------



## arac

A mi no me parece q está mal, es artístico, gente.
Lo q si está mal es la bandera q tá ahí rigida, parece que la sacaron de la Encarta y se la pegaron en el paint


----------



## El_hereje

Sí Arac, es artístico, pero es una oportunidad de mostrar tu país al mundo, no? mepa, yo no haría algo así, no estás mostrando ninguna de las virtudes del país, me parece que un banner es la oportunidad de que la gente de todos los países del mundo, bueno, de los que hay acá. vean y conozcan un poco a tu país, no?


Abrazos!


----------



## arac

ok


----------



## arac

jajaj, q resentido q soy


----------



## ilignelli_1990

fah bom nadie hace nada x un banner y dps nos quejamos.


----------



## El_hereje

A ver chicos... hice uno, es una especie de prototipo jajaja, no sería éste el definitivo, pues necesito una imagen del palacio en la cual se vea todo, y se vea cielo, y como ésta era enorme, pues no sé, si me dan una buena foto se puede hacer algo, igual ,pruebo con otros fuegos, es una idea nada más, ustedes me dicen! a ésta le falta vida!

Abrazos!


----------



## El_hereje

También se nota que es una foto sacada de día, pero repito, es una prueba!

acá está:


----------



## Rodrigo.uy

Esta muy bueno! solo hay que cambiar por una foto en el mismo angulo al Palacio pero de noche!


----------



## Rodrigo.uy

Habria que poner esa foto del palacio nocturna, solo el palacio, en el banner de el hereje...



Santi92 said:


> Yo vi esta en Flickr, un poco intergaláctica por cierto... Quizás sirva, con los fuegos artificiales quedaría buena, lástima que no están los pabellones... Sino quedaría espectacular -sacándole la nebulosa de fondo y poniendo un cielo como la gente, va, como quieran, me da lo mismo-.


----------



## Santi92

Yo vi esta en Flickr, un poco intergaláctica por cierto... Quizás sirva, con los fuegos artificiales quedaría buena, lástima que no están los pabellones... Sino quedaría espectacular -sacándole la nebulosa de fondo y poniendo un cielo como la gente, va, como quieran, me da lo mismo-.


----------



## Santi92

rodriko said:


> Habria que poner esa foto del palacio nocturna, solo el palacio, en el banner de el hereje...


Tal cual Rodri, el banner de Hereje está re bueno, yo creo que esos fuegos de fondo en esta foto quedarían impresionantes, más aun con los pabellones, pero eso de debe arreglar en el PhotoShop... ¿Qué opinan gente? ¡Necesitamos las opiniones de todos para tener un banner que nos represente! ¡¡Faltan 9 días para el 25!!


----------



## Gonzalo90uy

A mí me había gustado más la perspectiva de los banners que puso Nico, pero con el fondo que pe puso el Hereje.


----------



## Santi92

A mí también, pero son fotos del Legislativo tomadas de día, y como ya dijo Hereje, no queda bien la fachada del Palacio iluminada por el sol y detrás un cielo oscuro con fuegos de artificio...


----------



## Gonzalo90uy

Acá les dejo algunas fotos para que los magos del Photoshop (yo soy un absoluto fiasco) hagan de las suyas.

Esta me gustó mucho, capaz que queda buena con los fuegos artificiales.












Y ta, otra.


----------



## espectro

^^^^ esas estan muy buenas


----------



## NicoBolso

Ya probé. Ambas dejan demasiado espacio a los costados.


----------



## Santi92

Muy buenas fotos Gonza, la primera me llamó la atención eso que está sobre el Palacio... ¿Qué es, el sol o la luna?

Lástima que no se pudo, a mi me hubiera encantado un fondo de fuegos artificiales en la segunda, me encantó el contraste entre la iluminación de la entrada principal y el cielo, además de la oscuridad con el resto de la foto... 

Che Nico, y con esa que posteé, de última... ¿No se puede hacer algo? Solo para sacarme la duda...


----------



## Iggy RYKKARD

Gente:
De antemano les felicito por todo el trabajo que hacen.
Lamento no poder ayudarles pues son "inepto" para estas lides, aun no logre subir fotos al foro (imaginense !!!)
En lo que si puedo aportar es en tirar ideas.
El Palacio con "Uruguay 183 years" me parece copado.
Para trasmitir ciertos hitos que nos identifican y son de significacion universal, le agregaria 3 imagines.
Una foto antigua de inmigrantes (mujeres de pañuelo en la cabeza con valijas en el puerto), una foto antigua de una mujer votando (hay una que se repite siempre de una Sra parecida a Juan de Ibarbourou votando) y por ultima una foto de una pareja gay de la mano.
De poderse hacer, al concepto Democracia/Republica que da la foto del Palacio, se le suma nuestros origenes, nuestras libertades y nuestro vanguardismo.
Son solo ideas, espero les gusten, se que es dificil, repito, de antemano, felicitaciones por sus esfuerzos y tiempo.


----------



## SebaFun

El_hereje said:


> También se nota que es una foto sacada de día, pero repito, es una prueba!
> 
> acá está:


A mi me gusta esta o la de la foto de la luna con el palacio que esta soñada.
VOLVI DEL ESTUDIO POR SI ME EXTRAÑABAN,JAJAJA:banana::lol:


----------



## espectro

pero va el banner para el 25 de agosto?
Nicolás..............


----------



## el palmesano

no tenes que pedirlo nico???


----------



## NicoBolso

Ready, set, GO.


----------



## Antrax

rodriko said:


> Habria que poner esa foto del palacio nocturna, solo el palacio, en el banner de el hereje...


que buena pero de que planeta es??? gegege


----------



## palmares

NicoBolso said:


> Con algunos retoques
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya esta el banner del dia de la independencia y es el primero que hizo Nico


----------



## ilignelli_1990

sii, vamo arriba!


----------



## El Alemán

Que bueno!!:banana::banana:


----------



## SebaFun

A mi no me gusto este banner,perdon pero me parecio demasiado vacio o aburrido,pero bueno,tampoco vamos a poner un carnaval,jajajaja


----------



## NicoBolso




----------



## SebaFun

UYYYY!!!!!!!! NICO perdon pero no sabia que era el primero que hacias,para ser el primero esta genial,yo soy un desastre que ni se hacer banner y me re desubique al opinar sobre algo que no se hacer,jajaja,perdon si te ofendi pero era lo que pense,jajajajaja.
Saludos


----------



## NicoBolso

No, no fue por tu comentario


Me modificaron el banner :sleepy:


----------



## SebaFun

Ah,ok


----------



## mbuildings

NicoBolso said:


> No, no fue por tu comentario
> 
> 
> Me modificaron el banner :sleepy:


el banner que hiciste está genial........lástima que lo modificaron.......


----------



## espectro

^^^si te lo modificaron, te lo perjudicaron porque mucha gente felicito como los brasileros pero decian que esperaban ver mas edificios, yo que se.....


----------



## SebaFun

Wowowow,impresionantes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
La verdad que son hermosos,gracias darkuy.Estos la verdad estan para hacerles un homenaje,jajaja.
Se merecen ir estos a el banner arriba.Cuando nos toca poner banner?????
Estos estarian de mas.


----------



## El Alemán

Te quedaron geniales.


----------



## NicoBolso

Me gusta el primero, sin los bordes. Le faltan 2px de ancho y está pronto para mandar.


----------



## palmares

Buenisimo!!!! :banana: me encantaria ver uno de estos banners como encabezado


----------



## SebaFun

Mandenlo a donde sea para que aparezcan arriba,jajaja.
Repito,son fuera de lo comun de lo aburrido que han estado los banners estos ultimos dias.


----------



## Darkuy

NicoBolso said:


> Me gusta el primero, sin los bordes. Le faltan 2px de ancho y está pronto para mandar.


Supongo que asi lo aceptaran igual, lo hice asi porque tome como base el que esta puesto ahora de panama, le tengo que dar unos retoques al que no tiene bordes que esta medio pixelado, dentro de un rato lo hago.


EDIT: 

Esta hecho, arreglado el ancho con 2px + y arreglado el pixelado del cielo, tambien otra propuesta con el nombre de uruguay, que ahi abajo solo le ponen el nombre de la ciudad, si tienen alguna otra idea diganme que le agrego.


----------



## Rodrigo.uy

Che, hablando de banners, qué le pasó a Fallen_Malak?


----------



## El Alemán

rodriko said:


> Che, hablando de banners, qué le pasó a Fallen_Malak?


jaja lo mandaron al brig por quilombero, mañana ya puede volver a entrar. Digamos que mi amigo no es muy diplomático.


----------



## Rodrigo.uy

Ahh, jeje, gracias.


----------



## espectro

*Y cual...*

fue la causa, o el agredido verbalmente? jaja
Fallen es directo, a mi me divierten sus comentarios, tiene un toque de superYO!



El Alemán said:


> jaja lo mandaron al brig por quilombero, mañana ya puede volver a entrar. Digamos que mi amigo no es muy diplomático.


----------



## Mesopotamico

Gente. Tienen que mandarle a Jan este último banner de Colonia. Esta bárbaro!!!
Me inclino por el segundo de los que posteó Darkuy, porque dice Uruguay, así se identifica más.

Saludos!


----------



## Santi92

espectro said:


> fue la causa, o el agredido verbalmente? jaja
> Fallen es directo, a mi me divierten sus comentarios, tiene un toque de superYO!


:lol:

Es cierto, tiene un aire. A propósito, mañana me parece, Super cumple años... Veamos si se cumple la profecía del moderador de que va a volver de la manera más vodevilesca posible...

Con respecto al banner, me olvidé de decirlo ayer pero me encantó Dark, está impresionante. 

Me gustó más el que no dice "Uruguay" porque lo más seguro es que cuando Jan lo ponga allá arriba haya una leyenda abajo que diga "Colonia del Sacramento, Uruguay". A lo sumo estaría bueno que se vea el escudo departamental detrás del faro o el Pabellón.


----------



## FAllen Malak

espectro said:


> fue la causa, o el agredido verbalmente? jaja
> Fallen es directo, a mi me divierten sus comentarios, tiene un toque de superYO!



:hug: COSITA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! XDDDD la causa fue una pajeria, me la re pusieron los hijos de.....................


El banner me gusto ta bien propuesto, lo unico que te recomendaria es pasar el faro para el lado izquierdo y correr todo a la derecha porque sino queda como fuera de lugar XDDDD con respecto a que diga Uruguay me parece que es al pedo, porque no se nota tanto y de todas maneras Jan va poner que es de aca. Le doy un 8


----------



## Santi92

FAllen Malak said:


> :hug: COSITA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! XDDDD
> 
> 
> El banner me gusto ta bien propuesto, lo unico que te recomendaria es pasar el faro para el lado izquierdo y correr todo a la derecha porque sino queda como fuera de lugar XDDDD con respecto a que diga Uruguay me parece que es al pedo, porque no se nota tanto y de todas maneras Jan va poner que es de aca. Le doy un 8


:carrot:

¡El pueblo quiere saber!

Fallen, ¿Qué te pasó?

Por cierto, está buena tu idea. Me gustaría también que estuvieran la Plaza de Toros o por lo menos la Puerta al Barrio Histórico, como que la rambla lo deja muy vacío al banner en el centro.


----------



## espectro

Comparto tu comentario Santi, hay mas para mostrar.


----------



## FAllen Malak

Taba aburrido el mod y me la puso XD lee aca :

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=737844

El tema fue que no entendi nada, porque me decian que me bannearon, pero a la vez me decian que estaba el en big o algo asi, y yo onda O__O WTF?
El Aleman me explico que el big es que te suspenden la cuenta, ta porque no dicen que tas suspendido mas facil no se en vez de ponerle nombres locos, pero, si estaba suspendido porque decia que me bannearon si no lo hicieron.
La verdad que pura desorganizacion XD



Con respecto a lo del banner, a veces es bueno dejarlo asi en vez de meterle mucha cosa y sobrecargarlo.


----------



## espectro

Pará pero donde está la ofensa? jajaja la verdad te la comiste de arriba me parece,
yo no vi nada del otro mundo a la conversación, pero bue allá la regla


----------



## Santi92

:lol:

Me mató como te la mandó a guardar el Mod...

Aparte justo cuando alguien te tradujo la pregunta al inglés y todo marchaba fenómeno, viene y te manda al brig, más triste...



espectro said:


> Pará pero donde está la ofensa? jajaja la verdad te la comiste de arriba me parece,
> yo no vi nada del otro mundo a la conversación, pero bue allá la regla


No, debió ser cuando mandó a callar al otro forista...


----------



## FAllen Malak

El tema no es que me lo hallan traducido becase i can speak english very well and this situation make me ill... XD

El tema es que es cualquiera esto XD pero ta voy a postear un poco mas y hoy de noche voy a preguntar : entonces que paso, quieren firmas con imagenes o no? XD


----------



## espectro

^^ jaja no seas boludo que te van a Bannear, te imaginas si por solo mandarlo a callar aca seria una suspension tras otra entre los foristas jaja


----------



## Mesopotamico

Felicitaciones por el banner. Está EX-CE-LEN-TE!!! 
Era el que más me gustaba de todas las opciones que tenían. El auto le da un toque especial.


----------



## espectro

está buenisimo el banner de colonia!! me encantó, el auto viejo le da un toque jeeje


----------



## Neon87

muy bien chicos , el banner de colonia esta genial ... realmente el auto le da un toque al banner.


----------



## Santi92

Muchas gracias gente por las felicitaciones, a mi también me encantó el banner, y es cierto, el Chevrolet cincuentero le da un toque especial.





:cheers:


----------



## PlayasCity

:applause::cheers1::cheers1: Felicidades uruguayos por su banner... Lindo el chevy....


----------



## SebaFun

EH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?????????????????
Me lo perdi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
Que cagada che.


----------



## topoeloy

SebaFun said:


> EH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?????????????????
> Me lo perdi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> Que cagada che.


Aca lo tenes...


----------



## SebaFun

Ahi va topo,MUCHAS GRACIAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Quedo hermoso de verdad,el mejor de los ultimos tiempos sin dudas.
Y verlo con las letras de skyscrapercity me encanta.Nuevamente gracias topo.


----------



## Darkuy

Uh no puedo creer que me lo perdi, que estuve desaparecido un tiempo, vamo a no perder tiempo y empezar con el de punta para cuando se pueda poner, tiren fotos! :banana:


----------



## NicoBolso




----------



## Santi92

El segundo, con alguna photoshopeada en el cielo para que no quede tan vacío y carente de gracia. Ya tuvimos banner de rambla hace algún tiempo...


.


----------



## NicoBolso

Es una foto en 360 con cielo nublado. Si alguien quiere hacer los honores con el photochot...


----------



## SebaFun

Buenisimos los dos nico,te pasastes,voy a probar hacer uno.
Me hicistes dar ganas.


----------



## SebaFun




----------



## FAllen Malak

Bueno yo me toma la libertad de ponerle cielo al segundo banner de nico, que por cierto esta muy bueno:


----------



## NicoBolso

FAllen Malak said:


> Bueno yo me toma la libertad de ponerle cielo al segundo banner de nico, que por cierto esta muy bueno:


Ovación de pie


----------



## [email protected]

Me paro tambien, jajaja


----------



## Santi92

NicoBolso said:


> Ovación de pie


+2. Bien ahí Fallen, encaraste.

PD: Habemus novum banner?


----------



## El Alemán

Jaja genial fAllen!!


----------



## SebaFun

*Cuando estoy aburrido me pongo a hacer cosas,asi que esto salio de mi creatividad.*

1








2








3








4








5








6








7








8








9









Hechos con paint,asi que no me peguen duro.


----------



## Santi92

*^*

_Pero faltaba más, dentre sin golpear, que ta'bierto pa'l quien quiera opinar._ :happy:

Fah, no sé Ceci. Si tuviera que elegir, me parece más irreal el foco de luz color algodón de azúcar que está atrás del Ciudadela más que las nubes...

Pero bueno, son opiniones. Habrá que ver que piensan los demás.


----------



## FAllen Malak

CeciPy said:


> Puedo meter mi gran cucharón en el asunto y decir que, si bien el trabajo está muy prolijo, el cielo se ve muy irreal con tanta nube baja?
> 
> Ya la metí sin autorización





Santi92 said:


> *^*
> 
> _Pero faltaba más, dentre sin golpear, que ta'bierto pa'l quien quiera opinar._ :happy:
> 
> Fah, no sé Ceci. Si tuviera que elegir, me parece más irreal el foco de luz color algodón de azúcar que está atrás del Ciudadela más que las nubes...
> 
> Pero bueno, son opiniones. Habrá que ver que piensan los demás.


Sh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Es una foto 360!!! y todo puede ocurrir en Uruguay!!!


----------



## NicoBolso

¿Se puede borrar el adefesio de la ciudadela del centro de la foto con photoshop?


----------



## Santi92

*^*

:nono:






Que nadie ose tocar el Ciudadela.























En todo caso, bórrenle los A/C pixelados.


----------



## SebaFun

No hagan nada de eso,me parece que la foto deben estar los edificios tal cual se vean,el cielo es permitido cambiarlo pero los edificios no me parece,mira si a algun turista le gusta el banner,ve al ciudadela sin a/c o no lo ve por el photoshop y cuando venga se lo encuentra.La idea es mostrarse tal cual uno es.


----------



## NicoBolso

Le regalo un casillero de cerveza al que le agregue cielo al banner


----------



## FAllen Malak

NicoBolso said:


> Le regalo un casillero de cerveza al que le agregue cielo al banner


Yo fui el primero que le agrego cielo a la foto, por ende dame ese casillero de cerveza:cheers::cheers: XD


----------



## NicoBolso

Ese es otro


----------



## ilignelli_1990

che, no pinta otra ciudad que no sea mdeo, miren que hay lindos skylines...punta del este, piriapolis, atlantrida, colonia..


----------



## SebaFun

Nico,no podes sacarle el ciudadela a la plaza,queda horrible asi.
Yo no te ayudo con ese cielo.


----------



## FAllen Malak

Bueno le puse cielo, ahora quiero mis cervezas:


----------



## El_hereje

FAllen, obvio las vas a compartir con un amigo, no? jajajajaja

Abrazos!


----------



## FAllen Malak

El_hereje said:


> FAllen, obvio las vas a compartir con un amigo, no? jajajajaja
> 
> Abrazos!


Es fin de año, sabelo !!!! :banana::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Parlanchín

Uh que mal como eliminaron al Ciudadela , es imperdonable lo que hicieron. Solo se puede entender de una manera: ignorancia. Realmente me has decepcionado Nico


----------



## espectro

algo le falta no se otro edificio.


----------



## SebaFun

Me parece que solo le falta el ciudadela.Y si,no me gusta que lo hayan sacado,pero es entendible,el sueño de nico,jeje.


----------



## Rodrigo.uy

Que raro que haya salido Montevideo de banner hoy...no me lo esperaba (nunca entro a éste thread, digo por las dudas si avisaron acá que iba a salir, jeje).
No está mal...


----------



## espectro

algunas criticas son esperables, hoy me preguntaban si las palmeras eran falsas no me creen que montevideo
este apestada de palmeras!!


----------



## SebaFun

Ojala fueran falsas las palmeras,jajaa,joda joda,la verdad que se ven bien,me gustan.


----------



## SebaFun

*Lo de montevideo lamentable che,sin el ciudadela*

Aca pongo mios 100% reales hechos por pain a ver si de verdad nos ponemos a hacer banners que sean reales y mostremos lo que somos:
1








2








3








4








5








6


----------



## SebaFun

Bueno,jajaja,ahi estaria permitido borrarlos me parece,jajaja,ya que la foto esta muy buena.
Y litox,insisto,de los mejores banners que he visto,se encuentran los tuyos sin dudas.
Ah,por borrar los cables no se les vaya a ir la mano y borran el radison,jaja.


----------



## FAllen Malak

Y si hacemos como lo primero que dije al entrar al foro.... un banner entre todos....


----------



## IFER

mbuildings said:


>


El tuyo quedó muy actual, M. Contemporáneo, moderno.
Muy bueno.
Adhiero al comentario de Litox sobre los cables junto al Radisson, pero seguramente se arregla fácil con PS.


----------



## SebaFun

*Atlantida con la foto que puso ili en su thread*


----------



## mbuildings

banner hecho con la foto posteada por seba:


----------



## IFER

Te quedó genial !!!
Me gusta mucho más que el mutilado que tuvimos...
Este tiene una panorámica alegre, luminosa, y es moderno y actual a la vez.
Me encantó.
Felicitaciones mbuildings y seba.


----------



## FAllen Malak

mbuildings said:


> banner hecho con la foto posteada por seba:


Ta pechocho n_n


----------



## Parlanchín

Buenísimo, recién salido del horno, gracias che, son unos capos


----------



## Diegote

Este último banner, es realmente muy bueno, pero viendo la foto original en el hilo de panorámicas que abrió Sebafun, creo que quedaría mejor si se recorta mas el cielo y se le da mas cabida al mar con los reflejos de las luces un poco mas acentuados, aprovechando más los colores y reflejos del mar. De todas formas así queda muy bueno  :applause:


----------



## SebaFun

mbuildings said:


> banner hecho con la foto posteada por seba:


Genio capo M,la verdad que el banner te quedo estupendo,la foto es en estado natural,lo que hace que este increiblemente,como se movio esto,una luz m,rapidisimo lo hicistes.Esto es para vos :applause::applause::applause:
De paso agradezco aca a todos los comentarios en las fotos de montevideo,gracias.


----------



## mbuildings

jajaj.......gracias a todos......jaja......igual el que se merece el aplauso sos vos seba por mostrar esa foto......yo solo lo corté un poco y lo modifiqué según las medidas adecuadas.....quizás ahora estaría bueno (si quieren...igual a mi me gusta como está tambien).....algún efecto en el cielo o como dijo diegote de acentuar un poco el reflejo de las luces en el agua..........de eso que se encarge alguien que sea ducho en estas cosas.......jajaja.


----------



## FAllen Malak

mbuildings said:


> jajaj.......gracias a todos......jaja......igual el que se merece el aplauso sos vos seba por mostrar esa foto......yo solo lo corté un poco y lo modifiqué según las medidas adecuadas.....quizás ahora estaría bueno (si quieren...igual a mi me gusta como está tambien).....algún efecto en el cielo o como dijo diegote de acentuar un poco el reflejo de las luces en el agua..........de eso que se encarge alguien que sea ducho en estas cosas.......jajaja.


Naaa dejalo asi, la gracia es mostrar nuestro pais, no nuestro pais photoshopeado


----------



## Litox08

Me encantó este último!!! Felicito a M y a Seba.
Igual yo estoy de acuerdo con Diegote, pensé exactamente lo mismo que él cuando vi la foto. Creo que si se le recorta un pedazo de cielo, se van a lucir mas los edificios, las luces y el río de la Plata.

Me encantaría hacerlo, pero no se como es para recortarle la parte de arriba y mantener el mismo tamaño...
Si alguien sabe como es, estaría bueno para probar no???


----------



## NicoBolso

mbuildings said:


> jajaj.......gracias a todos......jaja......igual el que se merece el aplauso sos vos seba por mostrar esa foto......yo solo lo corté un poco y lo modifiqué según las medidas adecuadas.....quizás ahora estaría bueno (si quieren...igual a mi me gusta como está tambien).....algún efecto en el cielo o como dijo diegote de acentuar un poco el reflejo de las luces en el agua..........de eso que se encarge alguien que sea ducho en estas cosas.......jajaja.


Le corrijo el tamaño y le hago algunos retoques de luz, ustedes ven si les gusta:


----------



## Rodrigo.uy

No, a mi no me gustó este último...está como más oscuro...
Pero lo que sí me gustó de este úlimo fue que se le dió más importancia al mar.


----------



## SebaFun

Coincido,me encanto el banner,pero la iluminacion me parece que deberia ser la original,sino queda obscura la ciudad.
Nico,por el resto estupendo,lo unico la luz,quedo obscuro.
Saludos.


----------



## mbuildings

Coincido con lo de la iluminación. Sería mejor si fuera menos oscuro.

nico: ¿ no se puede aumentar un poco el ancho cosa que se vea la iluminación de la antena de canal 10 ?.


----------



## El Alemán

Si, a mi tambien me parece muy oscura.


----------



## NicoBolso

Con retocar y sin retocar:


----------



## mbuildings

personalmente me gusta más el segundo...


----------



## santig_28!

Esta interesante el banner,pero no se...me parece que no representa lo que es Punta del Este.


----------



## NicoBolso

Lo mandé la semana pasada. El efecto de pintura en realidad es una improvisación porque la foto estaba estirada.


----------



## El Alemán

Y por que no salio el de Montevideo?


----------



## NicoBolso

Está en lista de espera.


----------



## Noqtámbulo

Me parece que quedó algo tan abstracto que para ser representativo de una postal de Uruguay como lo es Punta del Este, fue una oportunidad desperdiciada, siendo que esta ciudad tienen muchísimo más para mostrar, aún mas en un web que es un foro internacional. Creo que la imagen no la representa. 

Me hubiese gustado que los foristas uruguayos eligieran el banner, y por lo que veo es la opinión de la mayoría de los integrantes.

Como pintura está linda, pero seguro que esa no era la finalidad.

Saludos


----------



## IFER

Noqtámbulo said:


> Me hubiese gustado que los foristas uruguayos eligieran el banner


Tampoco tuvimos esa suerte sobre fin de año, donde verticalmente se proscribió un edificio -en un banner donde se mostraba la Plaza Independencia- en contra del deseo de buena parte de los foristas.


----------



## Noqtámbulo

Bueno, esa la desconocía porque entré en Enero, pero bueno... atenti el moderador entonces.


----------



## NicoBolso

Léase que yo no soy intermediario. Cualquier usuario puede mandar a lista de espera un banner que haya hecho en cualquier momento.


----------



## Noqtámbulo

Gracias por la info Nico, pero con respecto al banner que se ha comentado lo mandaste vos. La verdad creí que antes de mandarlos el forista que lo realiza lo subía al thread correspondiente, y ahí se elegía con las opiniones de los demás debido que cada tanto es que tenemos la posibilidad de mostrar y lucir las ciudades de nuestro país; pero bueno, si no es asi, una lástima. Saludos.


----------



## NicoBolso

No necesariamente. La idea es intentar que salga la mayor cantidad de banners de uruguay, no competir entre nosotros para ver cual va y cual no.


----------



## Johnnyboy

Que banner de ****** loco.


----------



## Noqtámbulo

No hablo de competencia entre los foristas y si de consenso.


----------



## Santi92

Me uno al debate que se armó acá, muy necesario por cierto.

Adhiero a la opinión de Igor en cuanto a lo referente al consenso entre los foristas respecto de los _banners_ a enviar. Si bien se especifica que cualquier forista puede mandarle a Jan un encabezado de su autoría, sin previa aprobación u opinión de los demás foristas implicados en mayor o menor medida con el mismo, como puntualiza el Moderador, es por demás obvio y conocido por todos que el _banner_ sobrepasa las autorías personales pasando a tener dentro de SSC un ámbito de representación de cierta ciudad y un determinado país ante el foro entero. En consecuencia, dicha representación implícita requiere necesariamente un consenso, el consenso al que alude Igor y el concenso al cual al igual que muchos adhiero. 

Basándonos entonces en el rol de representación forística del encabezado, discrepo con Nico en cuanto a enviar "_la mayor cantidad de banners de Uruguay_". Yo apelo a la calidad, no cantidad. El encabezado de hoy si bien es original, carece de calidad y por ende de atractivo. No podemos improvisar mandando una foto estirada y con un notorio abuso de la herramienta _Polvo y Rascaduras_, teniendo todo lo antes descrito en cuenta. Por eso también indefectiblemente adhiero a Nando, seguimos sin concebir un _banner_ que nos represente debidamente, basándose esto en su atractivo. Y sin un concenso de por medio, esto es por lógica imposible. Sucedió con el encabezado de Plaza Independencia, y vuelve a pasar ahora. Es demasiado obvio como para ser ignorado tan olímpicamente.

En fin, el _banner_, ese JPG de 719 x 123 que a simple vista parece tan trivial, no es tan así. Si queremos mejores encabezados, que sintamos propios, que nos representen en toda la extensión y sentido del término, hagamos consenso pero de manera masiva, ostentando cierto grado de compromiso, criticando constructivamente los expuestos aportando nuevas ideas desde la inspiración resultante y rescatando lo que debe permanecer en él, no dejemos que por la desidia sea por defecto aprobado, incluyéndome por supuesto. Por eso se quejaba Fallen en un comienzo, y ante lo cual razón no le faltaba. Soy quizá el menos indicado para hablar de esto, pero igual me animé a hacerlo en pos de llegar a lo que todos queremos, mandar un banner que sintamos propio, guste y se recuerde. 

Asumamos el compromiso, como comunidad que somos. :tongue2:


----------



## Noqtámbulo

Totalmente de acuerdo con Santiago. Desapercibido no puede pasar y me parece perfecto cuando dice que más allá de la persona que crea el banner, el mismo pasa a ser representativo de todos, por lo tanto, consenso antes de mandar. El thread para subirlo está encabezando la página del foro uruguayo, por lo tanto es uno de los más visitados por los integrantes del mismo.

Saludos


----------



## Mesopotamico

SebaFun said:


> Salto
> 
> 2:



Noooo Sebas!!!!!! Ese noo!!!!! Si mis amigos se llegan a enterar que salen en un banner de una pagina de internet me asesinan!!!!:runaway:

:lol:


----------



## SebaFun

Mesopotamico said:


> Noooo Sebas!!!!!! Ese noo!!!!! Si mis amigos se llegan a enterar que salen en un banner de una pagina de internet me asesinan!!!!:runaway:
> 
> :lol:


:lol::lol::lolya lo mande a lista de espera)jajaja
Joda joda.
Saludos meso.

Por otra parte que chatos que son todos,son chatisimos,y si,estoy de pesimo humor.
Nico,donde se mandan los banners? voy a mandar mios y al que no le gusten que se joda o tape la parte superior de la pantalla.
Nico,muy bien en mandar el banner,a mi me encanto.


----------



## Noqtámbulo

Estimando Seba, no se si responderte. Me remito a las opiniones de todos los foristas que han hablado del tema seriamente y con respeto.


----------



## NicoBolso

Jan decide cuales banners salen y en que orden sin consultar a nadie. El supuesto consenso no es tal.


----------



## IFER

^^ Qué pena. La exposición de Santi fue extremadamente convincente y acertada.

Sin perjuicio de todo lo anterior, si el filtro con que contamos es importante, resultaría necesario en esforzarnos por enviar material con suficiente calidad (y en lo posible sin censuras de ningún tipo).


----------



## Noqtámbulo

De acuerdo. El consenso de que se habla es de lo que se manda desde el foro uruguayo. Independientemente de lo que haga Jan.


----------



## mbuildings

bueno......hice uno.......creo que no me quedó tan bien.....quizás las lineas negras entre las fotos afean un poco....


----------



## CeciPy

No, M, creo que está bien estético y las líneas negras ayudan más que afear, puesto que el predominio del azul podría llegar a mezclar mucho las imágenes.

Un up para tu banner! Lástima que sea de MVD again!


----------



## SebaFun

Esta impecable m,a mi me encanto,muy lindo.
Aparte super elegante,nada que ver con los que solo muestran edificios,este como que tiene estilo,muy muy bueno.


----------



## espectro

*si!! me encanta!!!!*

Precioso ademas muestra edificios modernos de Monte, espero despues si lo publican no le borren nada......................




mbuildings said:


> bueno......hice uno.......creo que no me quedó tan bien.....quizás las lineas negras entre las fotos afean un poco....


----------



## IFER

Qué lindo banner !!!

Me gustó mucho tal como está, Matías. Concuerdo con Ceci en que los bordes negros ayudan. Y sin duda, su principal virtud es que muestran a una Montevideo renovada. Felicitaciones por la elección de las fotos y el laburo !

Mi única "observación", es que sigo insistiendo en no concentrar únicamente banners de Mdeo o de la costa sur del Uruguay. Si pudiéramos incluir como borradores algunos de otras partes de nuestro país, estaríamos ante unas "semifinales" más equitativas, geográficamente hablando.

En éste sentido, estoy haciendo todos mis esfuerzos para que Jack se ponga las pilas y retoque un par de banners de Seba.


----------



## SebaFun

Jack,no se te pide,se te exige!!!!!!!!!
Jjajajaja,joda,pero la verdad,Jack el pueblo te lo pide,los oscars terminaron,ya no hay mas excusas,jaja.
Saludos,y fuerza fer,convencelo porfa


----------



## El Alemán

Cuando termine unos pendientes que tengo, que espero terminarlos mañana, me pongo a hacer algunos banners de ciudades que no sean Montevideo o de la costa sur.


----------



## IFER

^^ kay:

Gracias por "levantar el guante", Alemán. Sos un amigo.

PD: le hice prometer a Jack que hoy retoca los banners de Fray, cuando termine unas cosas que también tiene pendientes (pero que no son la gran cosa).


----------



## SebaFun

iFER said:


> PD: le hice prometer a Jack que hoy retoca los banners de Fray, cuando termine unas cosas que también tiene pendientes (pero que no son la gran cosa).


Esa acotacion me mato(entre el parentesis):lol::lol:
Buenisimo fer.


----------



## Santi92

Buen trabajo Mati, lindo _banner_ te mandaste. 

Las líneas negras en los bordes externos quedan muy bien según mi opinión, además creo que elegiste el grosor adecuado. Más de eso ya dañaría la estética del encabezado. Supongo que se podría aprovechar el fondo azul que ostentan todos los edificios atrás de sí para hacer un banner _collage_ con ellos. Si bien la opinión general del foro no es demasiado favorable a este tipo de encabezados, me pa que quedaría mejor que separados de esta madera. Además de que libraría espacio para colocar más edificios.

Ah, un último apunte: creo que quedaría mejor la foto del WTC que tenés de avatar que la que colocaste en el _banner_.​


----------



## jack.

Sí, vos reíte Seba que a mi me están pegando para que labure :nuts:


----------



## SebaFun

jack. said:


> Sí, vos reíte Seba que a mi me están pegando para que labure :nuts:


:lol::lol::lol:
Estos son ustedes::bash:
Saludos


----------



## jack.

Bueno, acá van los aportes
como verán, pegué un refilón y llegué justito, al final del día


----------



## SebaFun

:applause::applause::applause:
Que buenos te quedaron Jack,sin dudas el proximo banner a parte de Montevideo que quedamos de acuerdo tiene que ser el de mi ciudad hecho por Jack.
Gracias Jack,quedaron impecables,realmente muy lindos y nitidos.

PD:Espero no hayas ligado algun golpecito aun,te salvastes:lol::lol:


----------



## jack.

a mi no me gustan mucho.... en la foto original, es un atardecer y ya tiene poca luz...
no se.... 
la primera me parece una foto de 1980, jeje


----------



## El Alemán

Buen trabajo Jack, de todas formas no me terminan de gustar. El ultimo es el que elegiria.


----------



## jack.

En mi opinión, tendríamos que rumbear para otro lado, dado que no dejan de ser terribles fotos, pero la última, por ejemplo, es un atardecer... y cualquiera de ellas, en mi pequeñísima opinión, están lejos de lo que es el banner de SSC..


----------



## IFER

Yo no sé nada de PS, pero estoy asombrado de la poca capacidad de magia que aparentemente tiene, para casos como el de las fotos de Fray Bentos.


----------



## NicoBolso

El problema no es el photoshop sino que es difícil cortar una foto en esas proporciones sin que pierda parte de su atractivo. 

personalmente me gusta más el tercero, pero dudo que lo aprueben al no tener edificios.


----------



## CeciPy

Una foto espectacular no es igual a un buen banner...

En caso de ciudades del interior la mejor tirada es hacer un patchwork de varias imágenes, sinó queda muy plano, es mi parecer


----------



## IFER

Si bien el original estaba muy bueno, este lo supera.
Excelente.


----------



## mbuildings

P.K.Dick said:


> Minimalista image de nicobolso


:applause::applause: sin dudas es mucho más lindo que el original.


----------



## Rodrigo.uy

Buenísimos esos dos banners! los mejores que he visto!!


----------



## El Alemán

La verdad que quedo buenisimo.


----------



## espectro

*Si tan solo..............*

Hubiesen puesto un banner asi de punta del este que bueno hubiese estado.



P.K.Dick said:


> Punta


----------



## Noqtámbulo

Por cierto *espectro*... a eso creo que nos referíamos la mayoría.... 

Están espectaculares ambos, ese efecto con la bandera me gusto mucho, voto para que los manden para _banners_ :shifty:


----------



## CeciPy

Excelentes, Dick!


----------



## NicoBolso

Este año Jan se puso estricto con el agregado de logos y textos.


----------



## Santi92

*^*

¿No fue siempre así?

Por cierto, muy buenos _banners_ los de MVD y de Punta. A este último creo que sin el Pabellón quedaría mucho mejor, no le veo una real necesidad de ponerle la bandera a todos los encabezados a mandar. Además de que, en mi opinión, estorba en esa imagen. 

Igualmente, ante la duda de dónde está Punta del Este, todavía está Google.


----------



## El Alemán

Perdonen la demora, pero aca estan las correciones de los banners de Artigas:


----------



## CeciPy

EL PRIMERO!!! :banana:


----------



## IFER

Entre los dos, me quedo con el primero.

Un gran punto a favor de ésta última entrega, es la Jefatura ésta vez al centro.
Muy buen banner Alemán !


----------



## Santi92

Ahora, de contrera que soy me quedo con el segundo.

Nah en serio, me gustó más la Opción II si bien ambos están muy buenos. Pero se me ocurren algunas modificaciones que quizá la virtuosa mano del amigo Jack nos pueda ayudar, si el Seba no le mandó muchos deberes con los de Fray Bentos.

Por ejemplo, se me ocurre que el Mercado Municipal podría ir en el extremo izquierdo, recortándole un poco de vereda, y pegándole a la derecha tipo _collage_ el reloj a modo de separador, obviamente también recortándole el espacio que le rodea. Con esos recortes daría espacio para poner el pórtico del Mercado, al lado del reloj, la Jefatura Política sacándole un poco de Plaza y el tren, todos unidos como un _collage_. Al juntar todo, si queda algo de espacio libre a la derecha, podemos dejar eso blanco y apenas sobresaliendo en el extremo superior derecho el escudo de Artigas, para rematar con algo minimalista y representativo.

Nah, mejor no me den bola, yo me entiendo. :tongue3:


----------



## SebaFun

Muy buenos todos los banners,buen trabajo aleman.
Muy buenos esos dick,el de la bandera quedaria mejor con la foto no tan obscura.
Saludos y ya pongo algunos mas,DEL INTERIOR.


----------



## NicoBolso

Nótese que el banner de hoy consiste en dos casitas en una pradera. El paisaje urbano es un mero acto de presencia.


----------



## palmares

ya que estamos con banners del interior a ver que les parece este de Cabo Polonio que hice de una foto del thread que hizo Seba sobre el cabo


----------



## NicoBolso

Excelente, aunque yo pasaría por ahí con un bulldozer.


----------



## SebaFun

Wooooooooow
Palmares,ese banner te quedo asombroso,esta increible,para mi tendria que ser ese el proximo,basta de montevideo y punta del este,cambiemos un poco la imagen,ademas ese banner nos deja con una exelente imagen.
Felicitaciones palmares


----------



## Larobi

Excelente el banner de Palmares! Sote felicitacionessssssss!


----------



## El Alemán

Buenisimo palmares. Te quedo espectacular.


----------



## palmares

El merito no es mio, yo solo recorte y achique una foto (le puse un poco mas dse contraste a los colores tambien).... el merito es del fotografo, de Seba que la publico y de ese hermoso rincon de nuestro pais.


----------



## SebaFun

El merito es todo tuyo por tomarte el trabajo,todo lo demas es nada,la cosa es trabajar y poner banners aca como lo hicistes vos.



SebaFun said:


> ...,basta de montevideo y punta del este,cambiemos un poco la imagen,...


Me quoteo yo mismo porque me encanta contradecirme y no me gusta que me lo digan:lol::lol::lol:
Aca de Punta para el que quiera arreglarlos::nuts:hno:
:lol:


----------



## Bmibes

Muy bueno el de punta pero me gusto más el del Cabo, como que sale más de lo convencional.


----------



## palmares

De los de Punta me gusto mas el segundo


----------



## palmares

SebaFun said:


> Aca de Punta para el que quiera arreglarlos::nuts:hno:
> :lol:


me atrevi a retocar un poquito el segundo para ver si se ve mejor y aca lo pongo para comparar


----------



## palmares

y ya que estamos aca pongo el que hice del cabo, mas el de seba (modificado) de punta, mas otro del thread de veleros de Seba:


----------



## palmares

una mas de Monte con foto de Topoeloy


----------



## SebaFun

palmares said:


>



Impecable trabajo!!!!!!!!!!!!
Me encantaron,el de cabo polonio para mi tendria que ser el proximo y luego el de montevideo de los veleros quedo impresionante,podria llegar a ser el mejor en un largo tiempo.
Gracias palmares y felicitaciones por el tremendo laburo.


----------



## espectro

el de los veleros me hace babear basta gente de tanta foto buena!! jajajaa


----------



## CeciPy

Esas dos últimas son preciosas, pero deberían enderezarlas. La de los veleros super cosmopolita, yo le daría un poco de contraste y otro tanto de nitidez, quedaría genial para banner.


----------



## Santi92

Admito que los veleros le dan un hermoso atractivo al encabezado, pero no se puede apreciar mucho _skyline_ más allá del Complejo WTC y algún que otro edificio circundante. Por contra, el de la foto de Topo sí lo hace, e incluso con una notable densidad edilicia. Me inclinaría más por este último, si tuviera que elegir. 

Respecto del de Polonio, está soñado. Conjuga armoniosamente el balneario en sí y los elementos que lo hacen, como el faro, el mar y las dunas. De los últimos de Punta me gustó bastante el de Seba modificado por Palmares, pero por ahora mi primera opción sería el que posteó Dick con foto del Moderador, sin la bandera insisto.

Ya que estoy, aprovecho para preguntar al Mod si mandó a Jan los banners de Montevideo y Punta del Este de Dick. Me ofrezco a mandar el de Cabo, si así lo desean. Ése en particular me encantó.​


----------



## CeciPy

El del Cabo, impagable, ese DEBE ser el próximo banner! Pero enderécenlo antes smile


----------



## Santi92

*^*

¿Cómo enderezás una imagen? 

Seh, sonó tan pelotudo como quién interroga.


----------



## palmares

yo no se como enderezarlo pero si alguien lo puede hacer estaria fantastico y al de los veleros trate de cambiarle un poco los contrastes para que el agua no se vea marron jaja pero el resultado no fue el que queria.


----------



## CeciPy

PS con la cuadrícula y el mouse.
Picasa, con la función enderezar imagen, re fácil.


----------



## Santi92

Impecable Ceci. kay:

Ya corregí lo chueco y ahora ando recortándole los bordes sobrantes, después con otro programita la optimizo para que quede en 719 x 123 y de última le hago algún balance de contraste sin que quede saturada.


----------



## CeciPy

Excelent!!!


----------



## Santi92

Nota: Al agrandar la imagen PS crea píxeles de colores intermedios de la nada, así que quizá pudo haber perdido un poco de calidad. Usé la opción "_Bicúbica más suavizada_" para tratar de contrarrestarlo, además de algunas ediciones cosméticas relativas al contraste, brillo, saturado e iluminación. Nada se agregó ni se sacó de la imagen original.​


----------



## Santi92

*^*










Corrección del anterior, estabilicé un poco más el horizonte.​


----------



## IFER

Impecable laburo Santi. Las "ediciones cosméticas" lo jerarquizaron. 
Este último me parece un banner genial digno de ser enviado.


----------



## P.K.Dick

aicosio_MVD_BCN said:


> Uno mas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Realmente de los que he visto hasta ahora me quedo con el de "P.K.Dick ", lo único que no me convence mucho es el contraste de colores.
> Alguien con buenas aptitudes con el photochop, podría mejorarlo en este sentido. No se, talvéz algo mas de color, sobre todo al agua.



Yo no quise arreglarlo porque la foto esta bien asi al natural sin tanta artificialidad de parte de uno y montevideo se ve bonita en un dia frio y oscuro de invierno.


----------



## Darkuy

SebaFun said:


> 2_


Para mi este es el indicado, el otro es una panoramica si, pero tampoco esta tan bueno, se ve desordenado.


----------



## espectro

a mi los de seba estilo collage me gustan, ahora en SSC los detestan puesto está que solo quejas hacer ultimamente.


----------



## Santi92

*^*

Nah, no te creas. En el Foro Argentino —del que sos habitué igual que este servidor, sólo que yo lo visito desde las sombras— siempre noté el rechazo a los _collages_, en épocas donde en los demás foros latinoamericanos eran —con matices— mucho mejor vistos. Últimamente pegarle a los susodichos es el deporte favorito de SSC.

En otro orden de cosas, considerando que en exactamente seis horas y cuarto se termina la elección del _banner_, actualizo la lista de los elegibles con las últimas incorporaciones al plantel.

Serie de [email protected]:

1. Ciudad Vieja, Centro y Cordón.










2. Primer variante, modificaciones de Seba.










Serie de El Alemán:

1. Vista portuaria y del Cerro.










2. Primer variante.










3. Segunda variante.










4. Tercer variante.










5. Cuarta variante.










6. Quinta variante, modificaciones de Nico.










7. _Skyline_ de Pocitos y Buceo.










8. Primer variante.










9. Pocitos y Buceo, nocturna.










10. Atardecer con vista al Centro y Cordón desde Pocitos.










11. Buceo desde la Intendencia, foto autoría de Litox.










Serie de aicosio_MVD_BCN:

1. ¿Kibón? al atardecer. Foto posteada por Seba.










2. ¿Rambla portuaria? Foto posteada por Seba.










3. Vista aérea de Barrio Sur, Palermo y parte de Punta Carretas, centrado en playa Ramírez.










Serie de ilignelli_1990:

1. Rambla de Pocitos, citado por espectro.










Serie de arac:

1. Ciudad Vieja, Centro y Cerro desde la Intendencia. Foto autoría de Litox.










Serie de mbuildings:

1. _Collage_ con anexo Victoria Plaza, WTC Montevideo, Torre de las Telecomunicaciones, Central Batlle y Pabellón Nacional. Citado por El Alemán.










Serie de P.K.Dick:

1. Vista panorámica del Puerto y Ciudad Vieja desde el sur.










Serie de SebaFun:

1. _Collage_ con _Graf Zeppelin_ y torre del Salvo.










2. Primer variante.










3. _Collage_ con Casapueblo y cosas raras de Páez Vilaró.










4. Primer variante.










5. Montaje de la torre del Salvo sobre un panorama de la rambla de Pocitos.










6. Torre del Salvo con _Graf Zeppelin_. Auspicia OSE.










7. Montaje del Salvo y la Torre de las Telecomunicaciones sobre un panorama de la rambla de Pocitos.










8. Ídem al encabezado seis.










Notas: 
Quedan exceptuados de esta elección los _banners_ de ciudades del resto del país.

De cualquier manera, no los inhibe de volver a ser considerados para otra ocasión.

Éste fue exceptuado debido a que ya figuró en el encabezado, y éste por ser básicamente el mismo _banner_ que el hecho por arac.

Por último, éste también queda fuera de la votación por tener incorrectas las medidas.



El Alemán said:


> PD:una pequeña correcion santi, el unico banner que hice con una foto de Litox es el numero 11, el resto son todas fotos mias.


Corregido. kay:

En cuanto a mi, confirmo mi último desvarío.​


----------



## NicoBolso

Santi92 said:


> En otro orden de cosas, considerando que en exactamente seis horas y cuarto se termina la elección del _banner_


Con rezongo de Jan, que me acaba de decir que el límite de entrega para fechas especiales es de 1 semana de anticipación.


----------



## El Alemán

En primer lugar por el 1 de P k Dick

Mi segunda opcion es el mio numero 4.


----------



## Tatito

NicoBolso said:


> Con rezongo de Jan, que me acaba de decir que el límite de entrega para fechas especiales es de 1 semana de anticipación.


Ups!!! Tamos en falta 
Bueno... a ponernos las pilas eh?... yo por el de Dick voy nomas...


----------



## SebaFun

A mi me gustan,el de arac ,el de P.KDick,el 9 de aleman,el 1 de aicosio_MVD_BCN,el de mbuildings y los 5,6,7 y 8 mios xD(lo digo en serio,jaja)
Bueno,me parece que son los mejorcitos,pero igualmente estan por debajo de lo que se merece nuestro pais.


----------



## NicoBolso

Último llamado​
En 1 hora se manda el banner. Mayoría absoluta, el último mensaje de cada uno es el que cuenta como voto definitivo.


----------



## arac

Yo voto por el de P.K. Dick


----------



## El_hereje

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Lo mismo!


----------



## Noqtámbulo

*VOTO por...*



P.K.Dick said:


>


:yes:


----------



## [email protected]

^^ siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii +3


----------



## SebaFun

Decidido,es ese!!!


----------



## mbuildings

tambien voto por ese


----------



## IFER

Anoche anduve medio "perdido" y no entré al hilo, pero reitero mi voto por el de P.K.Dick, que seguramente habrá ganado.


----------



## topoeloy

p.k.dick tiene mi voto.


----------



## P.K.Dick

:banana:


----------



## aicosio_MVD_BCN

P.K.Dick said:


> :banana:


Bien, a pesar de que manipulando la fecha del ordenador se puede visualizar el banner antes de que sean las 12', esperé y ya son las 00:15 del 18/07 acá en Barcelona. El mio es el segundo comentario y la puntuación es de 3.86 a esta hora...
No está nada mal!!!!!!!
Salud y felicitaciones P.K.Dick!!:cheers:


----------



## Noqtámbulo

Quedó bueno, realmente.:cheers:


----------



## Tatito

:banana: Aun no lo podemos ver por aca pero felicitaciones P.K.Dick!!!
Un banner que si siento que representa a esta hermosa cuidad...


----------



## El_hereje

3.95, total votes: 97

:banana:


----------



## SebaFun

El banner estupendo.
Yo lo comente y dije que no le hacia mucha justicia aq la ciudad como tal,pero que el banner es exelente por eso mi votacion fue hacia el banner uruguayo que es increible.
Hoy en dia me gusta mas que antes.
Felicitaciones P.KDick,y gracias por hacer ese banner.kay:


----------



## ilignelli_1990

¿No se pueden hacer gestiones para el 25 de agosto?, pero no con algo de Montevideo, algo mas "Uruguay Independence Day"


----------



## SebaFun

ilignelli_1990 said:


> ¿No se pueden hacer gestiones para el 25 de agosto?, pero no con algo de Montevideo, algo mas "Uruguay Independence Day"


Justo en eso me estaba preguntando hoy.
Teniendo en cuenta que el sabado que viene es primero,quedan pocos dias para hacer un banner para nuestro dia de independencia y ademas hay que entregarlo una semana antes.
Concuerdo en que debe ser algo mas de uruguay y no tanto de montevideo,aunque deba estar incluida tambien.
Pongamonos las pilas muchachoskay:


----------



## ilignelli_1990

A ver Nico!! holaaa.-


----------



## palmares

al dia de hoy el banner que presentamos el 18 de julio esta ranqueado en el puesto 68 (maniana va a estar en el 69 porque el Tokyo de hoy esta espectacular) hay que ponerse las pilas para hacer algo bueno para el 25 a ver si metemos dos banners en el top 100


----------



## Darkuy

Tiro esta de MVD aunque la gente ya no quiera, mi idea era hacer uno de punta-colonia-paysandu o algo asi pero no encuentro panoramicas.


----------



## espectro

^^ amigo Dark el de la derecha ya fue banner del dia hace tiempo


----------



## SebaFun

Esta lindo pero las fotos medias oldies.
Tengo una idea,a ver si les gusta,en la noche lo posteo.


----------



## NicoBolso

Jan said:


> No collages


.......


----------



## SebaFun

Bueno,ahora si,los banners prometidos que no son ni colages ni fotos actuales,si señores,algo nunca hecho en skyscrapercity,poner banners retros,podemos estar mas a la vanguardia que cualquier pais,porque por mostrar esos edificios modernosos,fotos impresionantes se han olvidado del pasado,se animan a que uruguay sea el primer banner retro? Los invito a que se animen y voten por uno, porque a mi me encanta la idea(propia):banana:
Vamos,que la independencia uruguaya no sea algo que pase desapercibido,con estos banners ademas de representados nos van a valorar bien
*1*








*2*








*3*








*4*








*5*








*6*








*7*








*8*








*9*








*10*








*11*








Vamos arriba UrUgUaY:banana:


----------



## Noqtámbulo

Muy buenos !! :banana:

Me gusta la idea de que sean en blanco y negro, hay fotos espectaculares. El 5, 7 y 9 son los que más me gustan, *principalmente el 7*, por el espectacular edificio de la UdelaR.

Buena idea Seba, nos queda poco tiempo para mandar el del 25 de este mes, gracias por la iniciativa kay:


----------



## dosmundos

La idea es audaz... no sé.... pero también lo es el banner de hoy : Melbourne en blanco y negro, y está teniendo una puntuación altísima.


----------



## Noqtámbulo

^

Justamente volví para decir eso:yes:


----------



## Tatito

Muy buena idea Seba!!!, coincido con que es un poco jugado pero quien te dice que no sea una buena pegada...
Me gustaron mucho el 5 y el 7... *el 5 sobre todo*...


----------



## El Alemán

Muy buenos, el 1, 5, o 7, cualquiera de esos.


----------



## Tatito

Afirmando lo que decia Dosmundos, el banner de Melbourne de hoy ya tiene puntaje para quedar 1º en el Ranking 100


----------



## El_hereje

Muy buenos Seba!!!!

A mi me gusta mucho el 2!

Abrazos!


----------



## SebaFun

Muchas gracias a todos por los comentarios.Si alguien puede hacer mejores con fotos viejas del thread de montevideo antiguo mejor.

Yo voto por el dos,cinco y nueve
La vamos a pegar con un banner antiguo,eso espero:lol:


----------



## SebaFun

Coincido con palmares,estan todos exelentes pero el segundo no tiene buena definicion.
En lo que respecta al resto:applause:
Impresionantes banners,sin dudas uno de esos tiene que serkay:


----------



## El Alemán

Coincido, el 1, 3 o 4 estan tremendos.


----------



## Noqtámbulo

NACH752 said:


>



Espectaculares, felicitaciones kay:


----------



## NACH752

Gracias! A donde tengo que enviarlos para que los pongan ahí arriba?


----------



## Santi92

*^*

A *Jan*, el administrador central de SkyscraperCity.

En lo particular, el tercero es el que más me gustó por lejos. 

La panorámica está muy bien hecha, pero no muestra nada. El Conrad en un inmerecido primerísimo primer plano sobre un vacío a sus márgenes, cubriendo toscamente la densidad edilicia de Playa Brava y la vista de la península. Una lástima. Del primer encabezado no se pueden apreciar más que las siluetas de los edificios si bien admito que los atardeceres siempre venden, y del segundo no me convence la tonalidad de la foto.

Expídanse, y veré que hacer sobre el elegido. Reitero, mi voto va para el tercero.


PD: Posteá el _link_ de donde obtuviste cada una de las fotos, para verificar la fuente y rendirle crédito a su autor original.


----------



## NACH752

^^^^

Como no, 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/biayo/3272044479/sizes/l/

FLICKR, user: *Biayo*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/deszo/2332282673/sizes/l/

FLICKR, user: *Deszdo*


----------



## [email protected]

NACH752 said:


> Aca posteo algunas... estaba difícil encontrar fotos antiguas, entonces hice algunas de punta. Las fotos son de internet pero les hice algunes retoques de color y luz para que quedaran mas llamativas


Me encantan los dos ultimos!! Muy buenos!


----------



## Tatito

Muy buenos NACH... voto por el 3º... el 4º no me gusta como el Conrad corta la imagen hacia los lados...

Salutes.-


----------



## El_hereje

Impecables Nacho! Gracias!

Me quedo con el 3 y el cuatro, aunque lo que dice Tato es verdad, pero igual, tiene su encanto la foto jajaja

Abrazos!


----------



## espectro

pa! NACH la verdad cual de todos mejor uno sobre otros la verdad un CAPO haciendo banners los de punta la rompen, felicitaciones!


----------



## topoeloy

Sin dudas voto por el 3!


----------



## NACH752

Acaban de poner un banner de punta del este, quien lo subio?


----------



## Noqtámbulo

También me gustaría saberlo...


----------



## dosmundos

el señor vonbergen.net


----------



## Noqtámbulo

^ No se quien es.


----------



## palmares

Yo tambien me acabo de sorprender jaja y ya vote obviamente, esta bueno y nunca lo habia visto y como ustedes tambien stoy curioso de saber quien lo hizo


----------



## dosmundos

Noqtámbulo said:


> ^ No se quien es.


yo tampoco...


----------



## espectro

igual te digo que mucha gente por lo que veo en la votacion esperaba ver la ciudad, a mi me gusta.


----------



## topoeloy

Je que al pedo que se comenta aca si total al final se pone a dedo XD


----------



## El_hereje

Yo conocía esa foto ya!

Está bueno, a mi me gusta, no me esperaba un banner de Uruguay!

Abrazos!


----------



## Pablito28

capture-20120903-231717 por pablitoclavóunclavito, en Flickr



Fuente: uruguay360


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

El primero del aeropuerto.

Por cierto, ¿qué tal esta foto?


----------



## SebaFun

Muy buenos los banners! están impecable realmente!


----------



## El_hereje

Muy buenos los banners Loca!

Super, redimensionar una foto tan grande es complicado.


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

El_hereje said:


> Muy buenos los banners Loca!
> 
> Super, redimensionar una foto tan grande es complicado.


Tiene que haber alguna similar....


----------



## Pablito28

terminal por pepperpower, en Flickr


----------



## Pablito28

Estaría bueno elegir un _banner_ para publicar próximamente.


----------



## El_hereje

Muy buena la del ATO!

Estaría bueno sí, el 25 de Agosto hubo banner uruguayo?


----------



## Pablito28

No no, fue antes, Locazo.


----------



## El_hereje

^^

Demás Locazo!


----------



## SebaFun

Que buena foto del ATO, parece una nave espacial realmente!

Seria lo mejor presentar alguno con el aeropuerto, ya que los skylines y la falta de originalidad aburre en los banners.


----------



## El_hereje




----------



## SebaFun

Muy buena esa foto!!! realmente esta muy buena!

Seria buen banner, aunque caeríamos en lo de todos, un skyline...

Había unos de colonia muy buenos para poner.


----------



## Pablito28

Yo creo que estaría bueno alguno del aeropuerto, de Colonia o de Punta del Este.


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

Pablito28 said:


> Yo creo que estaría bueno alguno del aeropuerto, de Colonia o de Punta del Este.


El logo debería incluir la siluesta de todos los edificios emblemáticos en un imaginario skyline.


----------



## Tatito

Yo Soy El Super-YO! said:


> El logo debería incluir la siluesta de todos los edificios emblemáticos en un imaginario skyline.


El logo o el banner? Si es para el logo me parece una muy buena idea.


.


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

Tatito said:


> El logo o el banner? Si es para el logo me parece una muy buena idea.
> 
> 
> .


Le erré al thread.


----------



## lor15

Ya hay unos cuantos, se podría armar poll, me acuerdo que hace unos meses yo había hecho unos del aeropuerto, ni idea por donde andan.


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

lor15 said:


> Ya hay unos cuantos, se podría armar poll, me acuerdo que hace unos meses yo había hecho unos del aeropuerto, ni idea por donde andan.


NicoBolso los anda vendiendo como calcomanías es Tristán Narvaja.


----------



## Pablito28

Aeropuerto Internacional de Carrasco por pablitoclavóunclavito, en Flickr​

Fuente.-


----------



## SebaFun

Estupendo banner realmente!!!!kay:

Podrias promover ponerlo en la cabecera pablito, porque hace como dos años no tenemos banner en la paginahno:


----------



## Tatito

Pablito28 said:


> Aeropuerto Internacional de Carrasco por pablitoclavóunclavito, en Flickr​
> 
> Fuente.-


:applause: :applause: :applause:



.


----------



## lor15

Del aeropuerto tengo estos que hice hace tiempo:


Aeropuerto por LoreBerru, en Flickr



bannaero por LoreBerru, en Flickr​


----------



## lor15

Y este de la rambla: 


banner por LoreBerru, en Flickr​


----------



## Pablito28

Me encantó el primero del aeropuerto, Lor. Habría que lograr darle un poco más de brillo a la foto.

Saludos.


----------



## lor15

Muchas gracias Pablito, el tuyo también me pareció buenisimo, lo del brillo, todo tuyo si queres, yo de fotografía no entiendo praticamente nada jaja.


----------



## SebaFun

:applause::applause:


Impecable aporte lor!!!:drool: Me encantó salado el de la rambla! Arriba Montevideo! La París Latino.


----------



## Tatito

Buenos días a todos, tengo el placer de comentarles que el _banner_ elegido del Aeropuerto Internacional de Carrasco estará en el encabezado del foro el día *viernes 17 de mayo de 2013*.

Gracias a todos nuevamente por participar.


.


----------



## SebaFun

:banana::banana:

Al fin tenemos fecha cierta! excelente! hacia pila que no encabezavamos!


----------



## lor15

Barbaro!
Que lindo ver al aeropuerto en el encabezado! Va a decir solo Montevideo o Montevideo International Airport o algo así?


----------



## Tatito

Buenas, les comentamos que a partir del 6 de junio la dimensión requerida para los banners va a ser de *615 x 123* px (no 719 x 123), ya que como se muestra aquí el encabezado va a contar con el nuevo logo de SkyscraperCity.

Saludos.


.


----------



## SebaFun

Que horror! se acota el espacio de mostrar lugares lindos y todo por ese logo espantoso hecho por programa bàsico?? en paint puedo hacer uno mejor...


----------



## El_hereje

Menos gusto que Liberace...


Gracias Tato.


----------



## SebaFun

Liberace hubiera hecho algo mas lindo inclusive... y después se quejan de las pelucas del gatohno:



:hahaha:


----------



## SebaFun

Quiero ver a Uruguay en el banner de nuevo... hace mucho no tenemos uno!


----------



## Bolsilludo




----------



## SebaFun

Que estupendo que está ese!!!!:applause::applause:

Excelente aporte Bolsi, esperemos quede ese para representarnos pronto!


----------



## NicoBolso

La foto es espectacular.

Iba a mencionar que le podían observar las medidas pero ahora recuerdo que cambió el diagrama hace poco. Tengo que actualizar el encabezado.


----------



## SebaFun

Los de Hong Kong se quieren matar con el banner de hoy... les pusieron Tokio:lol:


----------



## NicoBolso

Supongo habrán puteado en masa. Ya lo cambiaron.


----------



## SebaFun

No porque tokio sea fea, sino porque está muy buena la foto de Hong Kong y es una injusticia que le pongan el nombre de otra ciudad... por suerte lo arreglaron a tiempo!


----------



## nahura99

punta del este por donald trump...


----------



## SebaFun

Está buena la idea nahurakay:

Pero perdió mucha definición la foto.


----------



## nahura99

es complicado... era muy grande jaja


----------



## NicoBolso

No tenemos ningún banner con las nuevas medidas reglamentarias


----------



## SebaFun

Este ultimo tiene las nuevas medidas reglamentarias...


----------



## ilignelli_1990

Usando una tremenda foto que posteó por ahí Cacho hice el primer banner.
Los demás son usando las fotos de Uruguay desde lo alto, así que los créditos para Stonek.
Por supuesto que es con las medidas reglamentarias. Prontito para mandar y solicitar entrevista .





































Punta del Este.


----------



## lor15

El segundo me encantó, el primero esta muy bueno pero el banner pasado fue casi igual.


----------



## Arq. Fabio

Muy buenos los dos primeros !


----------



## SebaFun

Los dos primeros sin dudas... se ve lo mejorcito de la ciudad.


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

*banners uruguayos*

Vi la propuesta de banners uruguayos y es para matarse.

El que ofreció palmesano nos haría ir al bottom 15.


----------



## SebaFun

Era necesario un thread nuevo para dar una opinión???:doh:


Y lo digo yo que soy el rey de creadores de threads al dope, pero a este extremo?


----------



## el palmesano

siento que no te guste, pero es una bobada lo que decis

he propuesto otros que han gustado mucho, y si no te gusta propone uno vos cuando te de la gana


----------



## SebaFun

Tal cual, no se queje si no propone... y no aporta ni una sola imagen siquiera al foro...


----------



## Nort

Yo tengo uno de Colonia que a lo mejor sirve.


----------



## NicoBolso

Nort said:


> Yo tengo uno de Colonia que a lo mejor sirve.


Todo sirve, si es una foto urbana nítida con las medidas reglamentarias!


----------



## NicoBolso

Todos estos banners quedan prontos para ser enviados una vez redimensionados a las nuevas medidas!!



lor15 said:


> Del aeropuerto tengo estos que hice hace tiempo:
> 
> 
> Aeropuerto por LoreBerru, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> bannaero por LoreBerru, en Flickr​





lor15 said:


> Y este de la rambla:
> 
> 
> banner por LoreBerru, en Flickr​





Pablito28 said:


> capture-20120903-231717 por pablitoclavóunclavito, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Fuente: uruguay360





El_hereje said:


>





Pablito28 said:


> 200520_373512596051206_134781594_n por pablitoclavóunclavito, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 162835_115879061814562_5341842_n por pablitoclavóunclavito, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ambas de http://www.facebook.com/media/albums/?id=100001774078045





Santi92 said:


> Propuesta con la Playa Ramírez durante la _Belle Époque_, para variar un poco; foto escaneada por Álvaro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A diferencia de otras fotos antiguas, acá se puede apreciar el panorama parcial de la ciudad sin tener que sacrificar edificios o demás elementos con tal de que calcen las medidas. El tema es la calidad, lo único que hice fue recortarla y un par de ajustes menores. Tomen esto como un borrador, si puedo conseguir variantes más nítidas las voy a andar posteando. De más está decir que si quieren probar retocarla en PS —sé que no falta gente con experiencia en dicho programa por acá en el foro, bastante más de la que puedo tener— no hay que pedir permiso.
> 
> 
> .





Santi92 said:


> La verdad que sí, están tremendos. Muy buen laburo Víctor.
> 
> Bueno señores, democracia. Les propongo que a partir de ahora hasta las cinco de la tarde del miércoles que viene —una semana exacta— se proceda a la elección de un _banner_ entre todos los posteados entre la elección del encabezado conmemorativo del 18 de julio y el día de la fecha. Los cuales son:
> 
> Punta del Este:
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piriápolis:
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montevideo:
> 
> 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Foto autoría de Tatito:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7. Foto autoría de pablito28:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dejé sólo estos a elección para no saturar el _post_ con encabezados. Pero si creen que otro no contemplado en esta preselección debería concursar, pueden hacerlo dentro del plazo mencionado.
> 
> *[HIGHLIGHT]Importante:[/HIGHLIGHT]* *para las primeras cinco fotos, necesito sí o sí un enlace a la foto original, a modo de darle los créditos a quien corresponda. Lo mismo aplica con el resto de los banners que nominen y carezcan de lo antedicho. De lo contrario, el banner no podrá ser declarado ganador si corresponde.*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .​





palmares said:


> Me cope con unas fotos que subio Seba y me hize un par de banners de Punta





palmares said:


> Ahora es el turno para foto de Tatito y foto de Pablito28





palmares said:


> Turno para *Piriapolis*





NicoBolso said:


> _*Concurso abierto: Banner Nacional. 18 de Julio de 2010*_
> 
> Bases | Presentación | Pre-selección | Selección
> ​Por mayoría absoluta de votos en la etapa de pre-selección, les presentamos el banner ganador del concurso para representar a Uruguay en el encabezado de SkyscraperCity.com el 18 de Julio de 2010:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyline de Montevideo por URU_RODRI​
> 
> Saludos, NicoBolso
> Santi92​





palmares said:


> Ya que estamos con Punta les subo 4 que hize de Punta hoy y cuando pasemos de pagina subo 5 que tengo de Montevideo
> 
> Algunos estan torcidos pero no se como arreglarlos, si alguno sabe y tiene ganas de modificarlo subo la foto original.
> 
> *1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Espero les gusten y haceptamos criticas y comentarios jeje





palmares said:


> Gracias por los comentarios chicos y como lo prometido es deuda y cambiamos de pagina ahora vamos con *MONTEVIDEO.*
> 
> *1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *5*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PD: las fotos originales son de Flickr y el fotografo es Vince Alangi's





Santi92 said:


> *^*
> 
> Nah, no te creas. En el Foro Argentino —del que sos habitué igual que este servidor, sólo que yo lo visito desde las sombras— siempre noté el rechazo a los _collages_, en épocas donde en los demás foros latinoamericanos eran —con matices— mucho mejor vistos. Últimamente pegarle a los susodichos es el deporte favorito de SSC.
> 
> En otro orden de cosas, considerando que en exactamente seis horas y cuarto se termina la elección del _banner_, actualizo la lista de los elegibles con las últimas incorporaciones al plantel.
> 
> Serie de [email protected]:
> 
> 1. Ciudad Vieja, Centro y Cordón.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Primer variante, modificaciones de Seba.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serie de El Alemán:
> 
> 1. Vista portuaria y del Cerro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Primer variante.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Segunda variante.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Tercer variante.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Cuarta variante.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Quinta variante, modificaciones de Nico.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7. _Skyline_ de Pocitos y Buceo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8. Primer variante.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9. Pocitos y Buceo, nocturna.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10. Atardecer con vista al Centro y Cordón desde Pocitos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11. Buceo desde la Intendencia, foto autoría de Litox.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serie de aicosio_MVD_BCN:
> 
> 1. ¿Kibón? al atardecer. Foto posteada por Seba.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. ¿Rambla portuaria? Foto posteada por Seba.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Vista aérea de Barrio Sur, Palermo y parte de Punta Carretas, centrado en playa Ramírez.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serie de ilignelli_1990:
> 
> 1. Rambla de Pocitos, citado por espectro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serie de arac:
> 
> 1. Ciudad Vieja, Centro y Cerro desde la Intendencia. Foto autoría de Litox.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serie de mbuildings:
> 
> 1. _Collage_ con anexo Victoria Plaza, WTC Montevideo, Torre de las Telecomunicaciones, Central Batlle y Pabellón Nacional. Citado por El Alemán.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serie de P.K.Dick:
> 
> 1. Vista panorámica del Puerto y Ciudad Vieja desde el sur.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serie de SebaFun:
> 
> 1. _Collage_ con _Graf Zeppelin_ y torre del Salvo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Primer variante.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. _Collage_ con Casapueblo y cosas raras de Páez Vilaró.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Primer variante.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Montaje de la torre del Salvo sobre un panorama de la rambla de Pocitos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Torre del Salvo con _Graf Zeppelin_. Auspicia OSE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7. Montaje del Salvo y la Torre de las Telecomunicaciones sobre un panorama de la rambla de Pocitos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8. Ídem al encabezado seis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notas:
> Quedan exceptuados de esta elección los _banners_ de ciudades del resto del país.
> 
> De cualquier manera, no los inhibe de volver a ser considerados para otra ocasión.
> 
> Éste fue exceptuado debido a que ya figuró en el encabezado, y éste por ser básicamente el mismo _banner_ que el hecho por arac.
> 
> Por último, éste también queda fuera de la votación por tener incorrectas las medidas.
> 
> 
> 
> Corregido. kay:
> 
> En cuanto a mi, confirmo mi último desvarío.​


----------



## SebaFun

El Aeropuerto no estuvo alguna vez?

Hace mucho que no aparecemos en el banner! ni siquiera en el día de la independencia.


----------



## nahura99

Voto por algo de Piriápolis


----------



## Arq. Fabio

Hay muchos muy buenos ahí !
Realmente muy buen material...es cuestión de que decidan nomás


----------



## nahura99

para cuando un banner de piria, gente?


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

Felicitaciones Ilignelli, gran banner.

Piria ya tuvo el suyo, nahura99.


----------



## ilignelli_1990

Muchas gracias,
de todas maneras aclaré que yo sólo la recorté.
Salió de una foto posteada por cacho.

Debo decir que a mi me sorprendió porque ni idea tenía que habría un banner de MVD.

 y felices fiestas!


----------



## NicoBolso

Buen día, el banner de hoy es por los 290 años de la fundación de Montevideo (24 de diciembre de 1724).

Originalmente se pidió con un cartel alusivo a la fecha pero ya no suben banners con carteles personalizados.

Felices fiestas para todos


----------



## El_hereje

Bien ahí Ili.

Felicitaciones.


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

linda sorpresa, esta muy buena


----------



## eljulian

*Un banner distinto ...*


----------



## SebaFun

Buen aporte Julián!!!kay:

No garparía mucho internacionalmente, pero esta re lindo realmente!


----------



## eljulian

SebaFun said:


> Buen aporte Julián!!!kay:
> 
> No garparía mucho internacionalmente, pero esta re lindo realmente!


No todos los banners tienen que ser de los mismos lugares ... :lol: hay que darle vida a otros sectores ..


----------



## SebaFun

Si lo se, pero el tema es que si querés aparecer en los menos votados, mostrá esos lados, para ser el mas votado mostrá edificios de vidrio y todos le ponen cinco:rofl:


----------



## eljulian

SebaFun said:


> Si lo se, pero el tema es que si querés aparecer en los menos votados, mostrá esos lados, para ser el mas votado mostrá edificios de vidrio y todos le ponen cinco:rofl:


ah pero, solo me interesa que aparezca aca ... :lol:


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

Me gusta este ángulo inusual de Punta del Este. La vuelve más "ciudad" y San Rafael parece un parque.


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

Algo como esto:


----------



## Litox08

Me encanta el constraste entre el verde frondoso de San Rafael, el mar azul y las torres. Muy bueno te quedó Super!


----------



## NicoBolso

Hola, les comento que ahora hay un hilo oficial de remisión de banners para mandarlos directo a lista de espera.

Está en About The Forums (abajo del todo en la página principal).


----------



## SebaFun

Y como sabemos si queda o no?


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

Listo.


----------



## Gonza77

Muy linda esa imágen de Punta.


----------



## lor15

Genial, voy a buscar el Foro Internacional para darle like jajaja


----------



## Litox08

Por si no lo encuentran, el Banner que subió Super Yo está acá.


----------



## dosmundos

^^

A mi me gusta, pero ya lo dijo Super... la definición no ayuda. .


----------



## NicoBolso

¿Tuvimos banner de Colonia alguna vez?


----------



## SebaFun

Si tuvimos. Y estuvo espectacular.


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

dosmundos said:


> ^^
> 
> A mi me gusta, pero ya lo dijo Super... *la definición no ayuda*. .


Así es, asumo mi responsabilidad al respecto. Los banners de los días anteriores fueron espectaculares, eso tampoco ayuda.

Al menos Mario Saralegui ha quedado inmortalizado en SSC.


----------



## NicoBolso

SebaFun said:


> Si tuvimos. Y estuvo espectacular.


Ok. Pensando en Colonia me acordé que este año el Frigorífico Anglo de Fray Bentos entró a la lista del Patrimonio Histórico de la Humanidad.

¿Les parece homenajear a Fray Bentos con algún banner acorde aprovechando la ocasión?


----------



## lor15

Según el archivo de banners tuvimos 8, 2 de Punta, 1 de Piriapolis y el resto de Mdeo.
A mi me gusta la foto de Punta, pero se notaba que iba a tener ese puntaje, no es un flop, pero tampoco es una maravilla.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

dosmundos said:


> ^^
> 
> A mi me gusta, pero ya lo dijo Super... la definición no ayuda. .


Te largaron? Que alegria.


----------



## SebaFun

Serìa bueno hacer un banner de Fray Bentos o el frigorìfico Anglo.


----------



## NicoBolso

No encontré un equivalente al Photoshop en Linux, pero luego me doy una vuelta por los álbumes a ver que foto encuentro de Fray Bentos o el frigorífico.


----------



## lor15

Sinceramente, les parece un banner del frigorífico? Nada en contra, es bastante imponente y todo lo que ha pasado en los últimos días que le dio algo de relevancia a nivel mundial y lo que significa en nuestra historia, pero no les parece que es candidato a flop un banner de una construcción que no se destaca por su belleza (opinión absolutamente personal) y que se encuentra abandonada, a menos que sea una foto re espectacular? 

PD, anduve mirando un montón de fotos antes de comentar esto.


----------



## SebaFun

Seguí buscando fotos porque hay espectaculares y con la ciudad de fondo.

No va a obtener grandes puntajes, porque acá si no es un rascacielos de mil pisos y todo vidrio, ya te califican mal, pero al menos damos a conocer este hecho.


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

¿Se puede sacar un ángulo con una UPM humeante de fondo?


----------



## SebaFun

Justamente hay de esas tomas, tengo que buscarla.


----------



## El_hereje

¿Qué hubo el 6? XD

Ni me percaté jajaja.


----------



## NicoBolso

Por el corte que tiene que tener la foto, lo más probable es que quede el frigorífico al costado y toda la ciudad de fondo, lo cual puede quedar espectacular.


----------



## El_hereje

¡Buen banner salió! :banana::cheers:


----------



## Vaimaca

Un regalito de mi parte este 18 de julio! Parece que a la gente le está gustando


----------



## SebaFun

Buenisimo!!!!!

Feliz 18 de Julio!


Igual hubiera preferido otras tomas, pero está excelente!


----------



## Gonza77

Está muy bueno.
Parece ser bastante elogiado.


----------



## FEDE_22

Muy bueno!


----------



## Nort

Western Republic of Uruguay.

Que hdps jajajaja


----------



## URU_RODRI

¿F?


----------



## Sebas-1992

Por ahora no sabría. Se supone que en estas semanas van a seguir habiendo cambios.


----------



## SebaFun

Prefiero ver de fondo imàgenes de las ciudades del mundo, que ver ese banner pedorro hecho con paint.


----------

